# Jared’s gym adventure



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So as some of you probably noticed a lot has changed lately from working to not working. From being some what care free to being an anxious mess. So i will start off by saying , when I was younger I was one of those “ o he’s in the gym” guys. I started the gym when I was about 13 years of age in grade 7 till my first year out of high school in 2010 . I was ranked #4 in my weight class across our little island . Mom put me in special olympics because of my physical disorders where I got my first gold medal and was chosen to go to the nationals . But before that happened I got hit by a stupid car. A little red ford from Nova Scotia. And it put a end to all that . I had a bench press of 205lb ,squats of 275lb, and deadlift of 365lb at body weight of 155lb . So fast forward to the last couple of months. I decided if I was going to get my mental health straightened then I would need to get my physical health done too. Over the last two months I have found myself loving the gym ,even more than before. It gives me something to look forward to and to work on . I have been doing some training but I haven’t felt like I was getting any results. When I first joined I tried my deadlift and i failed horribly at 315lb and I found that really discouraging . It would actually be dubbed the monster in the closet . Knowing that once did 365lb and I failed at a 315lb .like I said I felt like I was going nowhere until this week. This week was huge I mean huge . I landed a squat of 295 pounds and finally got my 365 pound deadlift up . And it like I only weigh 170-175 depending on the day . I made my own workout schedule that I will be trying out next week. It’s all timed reps ,and I don’t like those but they work well for muscle control. 
I have also decided to change up my eating and that is going to be a pain . But I am proud I spent $130 on food and only got one unhealthy thing . A bag of chips that I didn’t even eat all of them. My goal is to compete at a competitive level again . My goal for weight to lifted is a bench of 225lb ,deadlift 400-500lb and squat 350-400lb . I have all winter to train for my goals. And I will reclaim my crown.




























I just wish I’d have gotten a picture of my 365 lift . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WELL DONE! You have been making a lot of difficult and impressive lifestyle changes recently. Thanks for sharing this.

I'm sure you will reach your goals.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> WELL DONE! You have been making a lot of difficult and impressive lifestyle changes recently. Thanks for sharing this.
> 
> I'm sure you will reach your goals.
> 
> ...


Thanks and I’m sure I’ll get them . Slowly will lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sounds great to me. Little steps, big steps, any steps at all as long as they’re in the right direction...the direction you choose. 

Best of luck, planning, and good intentions.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> I just wish I’d have gotten a picture of my 365 lift .


Well how could you? Your hands were full, lifting the damn weights!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mhammer said:


> Well how could you? Your hands were full, lifting the damn weights!


 hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> So as some of you probably noticed a lot has changed lately from working to not working. From being some what care free to being an anxious mess. So i will start off by saying , when I was younger I was one of those “ o he’s in the gym” guys. I started the gym when I was about 13 years of age in grade 7 till my first year out of high school in 2010 . I was ranked #4 in my weight class across our little island . Mom put me in special olympics because of my physical disorders where I got my first gold medal and was chosen to go to the nationals . But before that happened I got hit by a stupid car. A little red ford from Nova Scotia. And it put a end to all that . I had a bench press of 205lb ,squats of 275lb, and deadlift of 365lb at body weight of 155lb . So fast forward to the last couple of months. I decided if I was going to get my mental health straightened then I would need to get my physical health done too. Over the last two months I have found myself loving the gym ,even more than before. It gives me something to look forward to and to work on . I have been doing some training but I haven’t felt like I was getting any results. When I first joined I tried my deadlift and i failed horribly at 315lb and I found that really discouraging . It would actually be dubbed the monster in the closet . Knowing that once did 365lb and I failed at a 315lb .like I said I felt like I was going nowhere until this week. This week was huge I mean huge . I landed a squat of 295 pounds and finally got my 365 pound deadlift up . And it like I only weigh 170-175 depending on the day . I made my own workout schedule that I will be trying out next week. It’s all timed reps ,and I don’t like those but they work well for muscle control.
> I have also decided to change up my eating and that is going to be a pain . But I am proud I spent $130 on food and only got one unhealthy thing . A bag of chips that I didn’t even eat all of them. My goal is to compete at a competitive level again . My goal for weight to lifted is a bench of 225lb ,deadlift 400-500lb and squat 350-400lb . I have all winter to train for my goals. And I will reclaim my crown.
> 
> 
> ...


All right, you are inspiring me to get back at it. I stopped a year ago while losing 30ish lbs, I couldn’t control my appetite while lifting lol. Good for you. I’m lucky enough to have a well equipped home gym. I’ll start tomorrow (something I’ve said to often, but!).

my favourite lift is deadlift, but I use a hex bar fo heavy stuff.


----------



## iamthehub (Sep 21, 2016)

You're an inspiration! I've been meaning to lose some weight and life gets in the way of going to the gym. I know it's an excuse. After reading your post, I hope to use it as motivation to at least start walking on the treadmill... And cut down on some of the unhealthy foods. 

Thanks for sharing your story!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Good luck Jared; gotta scrape the shit offa your shoes and keep going . There ain't no easy road for any of us.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mhammer said:


> Well how could you? Your hands were full, lifting the damn weights!


He's got an iphone. Those things will do anything won't they?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks everyone one . This will be the tough part . Meal preparation sucks . But today will be two pork chops and oven roasted carrots,turnip,potatoes and sweet potatoes. The shake didn’t taste too bad. Still drinking it .who knew one sandwich back of fruit could make two 28oz smoothies.



































no butter just some salt free seasoning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

The only downside to this is having to buy new clothes - shirts to be specific. I went from a medium, then large and am now in 2xl. Winter coats no longer fit either. The upside is that the diabetes society gets a pretty regular donation for their clothing business. 
As an aside, my wife’s sister lives in PEI and we spent September there - got there 2 days before Dorian. Man, that is one beautiful place. Definitely going back.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bluebayou said:


> The only downside to this is having to buy new clothes - shirts to be specific. I went from a medium, then large and am now in 2xl. Winter coats no longer fit either. The upside is that the diabetes society gets a pretty regular donation for their clothing business.
> As an aside, my wife’s sister lives in PEI and we spent September there - got there 2 days before Dorian. Man, that is one beautiful place. Definitely going back.


I can’t see clothes being an issue . Maybe tops but not pants . Lol I have been the same size since I was 13 lol . I actually still have a pair of shorts I wear from them . Man I never thought they where that old . I sounder who makes them ? I should check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

For clothes, and lots of other stuff, try Rogue.ca. Wouldn’t take too much to find other sites to give you options. Initially Rogue may seem expensive but it is cheaper than sportchek. SBD apparel make squat suits but they are expensive. Various world strongest man competitors have clothing sites as well. You can google powerlifting shoes and see the offerings as well - unless you go sock footed.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not to steal thunder, but thank you for the inspiration. I lifted long enough to more or less figure out just how out of shape I am with nothing very heavy doing some front squats, bench, warmup weight conventional dead, and some rows. Other than a hammy tug, felt good.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Congrats and keep going. Lifting heavy things is good for the soul. And so beneficial as you get older. I've been lifting since I was 16 with only one long break when my kids were really young. My best is 225 bench, 320 squat, and 385 dl at 180 body weight. My squat has been stuck for some time but my bench is getting stronger. Just the way it is sometimes.

Don't get discouraged as the numbers fluctuate or if you get stuck at a weight for a while. It's a journey.

Keep it up!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

nbs2005 said:


> Congrats and keep going. Lifting heavy things is good for the soul. And so beneficial as you get older. I've been lifting since I was 16 with only one long break when my kids were really young. My best is 225 bench, 320 squat, and 385 dl at 180 body weight. My squat has been stuck for some time but my bench is getting stronger. Just the way it is sometimes.
> 
> Don't get discouraged as the numbers fluctuate or if you get stuck at a weight for a while. It's a journey.
> 
> Keep it up!


I believe that . It’s also all in your head . Like I went last night with my sister and no motivation and couldn’t lift shit. So your mind needs to be in it . I guess this is why I train with my music. I find a huge difference when I’m lifting to music and not lifting to music 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

I make my own playlists for the gym. The gym soundtrack at Movati is effing horrible. Soft baby, baby, baby 8 love you don’t break my heart, etc, etc. I could puke. Mostly from the classic rock era but not what you hear on the radio.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

As someone who was once young and invincible, I would caution you about joint wear and damage. Lifting huge weights can put a lot of stress and wear on the joints. You won't know what I am talking about, but I am getting very stiff and sore. I know the amount of things I lifted that I was able to but shouldn't have has contributed to this wear arthritis. I wish you all the best in your quest. I also wish you good health, and hopefully when you are my age you are not suffering from lack of cartilage and joint damage like me. Good luck!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don’t forget to fit some cardio in


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Based on my experience, the cardio should come first.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bluebayou said:


> I make my own playlists for the gym. The gym soundtrack at Movati is effing horrible. Soft baby, baby, baby 8 love you don’t break my heart, etc, etc. I could puke. Mostly from the classic rock era but not what you hear on the radio.


I’ll be looking for a gym within a few weeks. The culture at the Movati in Brantford is not my style. Everybody texting on machines while others wait, cell phones in use in the freaking change rooms, people super-setting on three machines while others wait...basically do whatever you want, because the staff and management are too afraid to confront anyone with rules.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Based on my experience, the cardio should come first.


Cardio and stretching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

player99 said:


> As someone who was once young and invincible, I would caution you about joint wear and damage. Lifting huge weights can put a lot of stress and wear on the joints. You won't know what I am talking about, but I am getting very stiff and sore. I know the amount of things I lifted that I was able to but shouldn't have has contributed to this wear arthritis. I wish you all the best in your quest. I also wish you good health, and hopefully when you are my age you are not suffering from lack of cartilage and joint damage like me. Good luck!


O I know all about that . It’s why I’m getting a iPf approved knee brace thing . For the next bit it will be low weight . And practicing form . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Based on my experience, the cardio should come first.


Not necessarily. Recent stories have recommended doing HIIT training a couple times after a workout. A small bit of cardio before will warm up your body but not tire you out for the weight training. Also shorter HIIT sessions on rest days help get the blood flowing and flush lactic acid out of your muscles for faster recovery. Remember to keep your protein consumption high all the time.


----------



## bluebayou (May 25, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I’ll be looking for a gym within a few weeks. The culture at the Movati in Brantford is not my style. Everybody texting on machines while others wait, cell phones in use in the freaking change rooms, people super-setting on three machines while others wait...basically do whatever you want, because the staff and management are too afraid to confront anyone with rules.


Same in Kanata. Some dick sitting on a machine for ten minutes between sets and won’t let yo7 work in.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bluebayou said:


> Same in Kanata. Some dick sitting on a machine for ten minutes between sets and won’t let yo7 work in.


I don’t have that problem. I use the back room . That wAy my workout is quite and peaceful. And have I mentioned how I hate abs . O I’m sore and it’s only been a few hours . O well two weeks in for ab workouts . You never know I might have a 6 pack someday,but not tomorrow lol . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> I don’t have that problem. I use the back room . That wAy my workout is quite and peaceful. And have I mentioned how I hate abs . O I’m sore and it’s only been a few hours . O well two weeks in for ab workouts . You never know I might have a 6 pack someday,but not tomorrow lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Abs are made in the kitchen, as I’m sure you have heard before. 98% fat loss 2% exercise. For everyone, not pointing a finger as too many would be pointing back at me lol.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> I might have a 6 pack someday


In the meantime, look for a fence like this. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

At Movati they changed the signs posted in the change rooms from “use of cell phones and video cameras is strictly prohibited in our change rooms” to something like “video recording is discouraged in our change rooms”.

I can’t remember the exact wording, but they took any teeth out of the posting.

So, it’s considered perfectly acceptable to cell yell at the urinal or on the toilette while someone else is using the one next to you.

Wow.

Sometimes you need a klaxon horn.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

player99 said:


> As someone who was once young and invincible, I would caution you about joint wear and damage. Lifting huge weights can put a lot of stress and wear on the joints. You won't know what I am talking about, but I am getting very stiff and sore. I know the amount of things I lifted that I was able to but shouldn't have has contributed to this wear arthritis. I wish you all the best in your quest. I also wish you good health, and hopefully when you are my age you are not suffering from lack of cartilage and joint damage like me. Good luck!


Prior to various surgeries I spent a lot of time with weights. After years of tossing around the heaviest I could manage I came across a book (can' remember the guy's name) that prescribed using lighter weights and taking two or so minutes to do a single rep as perfectly as you could. This was an amazing revelation and grew the muscles well without damaging any joints. You just don't look as cool as you do killing yourself over something massive.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

You’re not a real gym rat until you do kegles between sets


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Procticed my overhead press / clean & jerk . And sumo deadlifts. I’d like to add weight to the deadlifts but my hops aren’t a custom to the form yet. So I guess 70 pounds it is till I build up the inner thigh muscles get my hips loosened up a bit . The clean & jerk is a surprisingly easy motion . But then again I’m only using 60-70 pounds. I’m not rushing into that lift. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

A bit of searching on Pub Med suggests that the link between weight training and joint injury is not clear. There are several papers that suggest weight training is good for joint health though there are open questions on how much weight to use and does that increase potential damage. 

As mentioned, warm up and proper form are the key to avoiding injury.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I'll stick to marathon running. You've got to be careful when you're doing a clean and jerk. The shower is a bad place to slip. 


silvertonebetty said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The least they could do is paint what looks like plywood black.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> I think I'll stick to marathon running. You've got to be careful when you're doing a clean and jerk. The shower is a bad place to slip.
> 
> The least they could do is paint what looks like plywood black.


It is play wood . Nice and little. Once he fixes the centre holes I ditch the couple 5 pound plates and just do the bar. Same with sumo deadlifts. The feel so unnatural. It uses a lot more inner thigh muscles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

That's fantastic I'm sure you can achieve it back in 2008 my best bench press was 350 lbs and on the Murphy I dead lifted 495 at a body weight of just under 200 however that wasn't very smart on my part broke ( actually cracked ) 3 vertebrae in the lumbar didn't know it till about 3 weeks later sucked a big one but hey keep at her


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Ship of fools said:


> That's fantastic I'm sure you can achieve it back in 2008 my best bench press was 350 lbs and on the Murphy I dead lifted 495 at a body weight of just under 200 however that wasn't very smart on my part broke ( actually cracked ) 3 vertebrae in the lumbar didn't know it till about 3 weeks later sucked a big one but hey keep at her


Owch . That sounds painful. Have you recovered well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> That's fantastic I'm sure you can achieve it back in 2008 my best bench press was 350 lbs and on the Murphy I dead lifted 495 at a body weight of just under 200 however that wasn't very smart on my part broke ( actually cracked ) 3 vertebrae in the lumbar didn't know it till about 3 weeks later sucked a big one but hey keep at her


I know what it's like to crack one...L3.....3 must have been a bitch.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You just learn to live with it L3 sucks the big one


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Ship of fools said:


> You just learn to live with it L3 sucks the big one


Tell me about it. It's an Ibuprofen and coffee morning for me today.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

got my belt today . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

You don’t need heavy weights for a good work out . I Tried something new today . About 4 or 5 sets of 5 reps . But all in a slow motion and pausing between movements. So squats : you slowly squat down hold for about 5 seconds then lift and repeat. Warmed up with a few reps of 135lbs and worked all the way up to 295 lbs . Then dropped to 135 lbs for reps and worked my way up to 195 lbs and then back down to 135 lbs . Then light leg press and stand up calf raises . Simple easy but it works .

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I got a work out program done up
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tried the trap bar the other day.








yesterday was a four sets of five of 145lbs for bench press. Working on some resistance training. And today squat day. And a drink for the evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Started at failing 315lbs deadlift. It was really a punch to the ego . Today was another failed at a attempt at 405lbs . But it wasn’t complete failure. I hauled that sucker almost up to my knees but didn’t have it to get it over that struggle point I always have had a problem with .








I say by the years end I will have that defeated .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

How did you like the trap bar? I’ve never been that strong from the floor, but I really like it as an older guy scared for his back. Kind of a hybrid squat/dead, and I can pull more weight by lots and still feel safe, nothing like what you can pull though. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I will be returning to the gym in early 2020.

I have now healed enough to comfortably carry two full 20 liter water jugs from the store to the car.

I’ll be starting with cardio and light weights under the guidance of a PT.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> How did you like the trap bar? I’ve never been that strong from the floor, but I really like it as an older guy scared for his back. Kind of a hybrid squat/dead, and I can pull more weight by lots and still feel safe, nothing like what you can pull though. Keep up the good work.


I have mixed feelings about the trap bar . I believe the bar it self is a lot heavier than the normal bar. But I like how it doesn’t hit your legs on the way up or down and thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I will be returning to the gym in early 2020.
> 
> I have now healed enough to comfortably carry two full 20 liter water jugs from the store to the car.
> 
> I’ll be starting with cardio and light weights under the guidance of a PT.


Yes take it slow . I was nervous over my shoulder and knee for years . But if you slowly work your way up it will be better than just rushing and risking hurting yourself. It took three months to figure out where I was for bench press workouts but managed to find out where 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes take it slow . I was nervous over my shoulder and knee for years . But if you slowly work your way up it will be better than just rushing and risking hurting yourself. It took three months to figure out where I was for bench press workouts but managed to find out where
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it will be a while before I try a bench press, or at least it will be very light weights.

I think bicep curls on a preacher bench would be not too bad, but I'll consult with a Kinesiologist as I go.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Nice work, keep it up. It takes a lot of dedication and determination to keep on racking up the pounds on the bar. I for one could never break the 400 pound mark in deads 385 lbs would go up relatively easily, but as soon as I added the extra lbs I could make it mid shin and then nothing!! Looking forward to seeing how you progress in 2020.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

losch79 said:


> Nice work, keep it up. It takes a lot of dedication and determination to keep on racking up the pounds on the bar. I for one could never break the 400 pound mark in deads 385 lbs would go up relatively easily, but as soon as I added the extra lbs I could make it mid shin and then nothing!! Looking forward to seeing how you progress in 2020.


thanks,
I’m just at below knee height . But I can get it from block hight . It really was a piss off . But hey progress is progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> I have mixed feelings about the trap bar . I believe the bar it self is a lot heavier than the normal bar. But I like how it doesn’t hit your legs on the way up or down and thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is heavier, mine is 65 lbs


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Passed this week’s bench exercise of two sets of five with 160lbs on the bench with a dupe plus of a of one rep and two reps of 170lbs .the incline bench was challenging made my way to 175lbs for three reps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today was a good workout but tough what it ever tough . Squats two sets of eight with 225lbs , deadlifts two sets of eight of 275lbs , leg press four sets of 10 starting with 200lbs and ending with 406lbs then seated calf raises sets on ten starting with one 45lbs plate and ended up with a new pr of a two sets of five with four 45lbs plates 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Holly shit I’m passed my Plateau for my bench press . On the smith machine I did 2 sets of 4 and a single set of 2 of 205lbs for reps that’s huge like and yes I know there is a big difference between the smith and the normal bench . I guess I will find out where I am at when I finish my program 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congratulations!

It seems like you are making excellent progress in very little time.
You must be working hard at all aspects of the training program.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> It seems like you are making excellent progress in very little time.
> You must be working hard at all aspects of the training program.


 thanks and yes but all it took was to get out of my concert zone . I have been doing that a lot lately , even some girly call me up the other night . Man that was nerve racking .i don’t get out much besides the gym . But to the gym When I’m bored I go to the gym , when I’m not feeling right in the head I go to the gym I find it helps in many ways even in confidence. Not that I was lacking but it feels good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

silvertonebetty said:


> thanks and yes but all it took was to get out of my concert zone . I have been doing that a lot lately , even some girly call me up the other night . Man that was nerve racking .


I suggest reviewing this thread before going down that path.  There is wisdom in there that usual comes only with age and experience (and usually not good experience.......).

Divorce/Separation


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today’s workout was a smash . Two sets of five with my body weight 175lbs . Then went for volume five sets of five with 135lbs blocked then done three sets of ten of floor press was 225 using an old shrug machine. .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So next week. I need to complete 
bench 180lbs 2x5 
squats 240lbs 2x5 
Deadlifts 300lbs 2x5.
Then any accessory work outs are normally 4x5 to 5x5 . I like the 5 sets of five because it Doesn’t take as much out of me as if I was going for two sets of 15 etc . And you still get your reps in .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Tried the trap bar the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks disgusting and with Islamic yogurt you might end up on the no fly list and turned back at the border.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> It looks disgusting and with Islamic yogurt you might end up on the no fly list and turned back at the border.


Did I not fix that lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Man last nights work out was a killer. My chest and shoulders are some weak feeling today . My workout called for 10 reps on the bench at 180lbs and I got that with a spotter . But after watching my video I just felt like it wasn’t good enough . My form was really sloppy and tipsy. After hauling the weight off I noticed it was the messed up bar I avoid at all time because the weights sit slanted and you can never get balanced because of it . Then I did three sets of 10 with the floor press starting with 95lbs pausing when my triceps sat flat on the floor and then 115lbs doing the same and the last set with 135 with the same pausing movement. Then slept for about 4 hours and retried the 180lbs and being pre fatigued split it up into sets of three and I got 8 out of 10 reps in. Ext weeks 185lbs for 2 sets of three . I think I got this . It’s the 190lbs plus that I’m thinking more like that’s massive. I’m only 175lbs . But if I want my 250lbs I have to work for it . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I got my 185lbs for 4 sets of three instead of the two sets of three then pounded three sets of 10 of 135lbs for volume then went for three sets of 10 135lbs stage one blocked and three sets of 8 with 135lbs stage two blocked . On Friday 195lbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> ...went for three sets of 10 135lbs stage one blocked and three sets of 8 with 135lbs stage two blocked .


Could you please explain these terms. I'm totally lost. Thanks.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Could you please explain these terms. I'm totally lost. Thanks.


Yeah blocked bench is something new to me . . Basically you have a foam block that goes on the bar so the doesn’t actually touch your chest. It’s supposed to help you improve your lockout (the last movement on the bench press where you extended your arms straight) and the stage 1 and stage two is basically different thickness. The stage two reminds me of a floor press because you bottom out with your triceps flat with the bench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks.

Season's Greetings, my friend!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Season's Greetings, my friend!


Yes you too and hope you have a prosperous new year 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

You know you are in the zone when you think you where only at the gym for 30 minutes but it’s been almost 2 hours. I’m going to lay down and rest now . But on the plus side another week of squats and deadlifts are done.
For squats two sets of five with 240lbs and deadlifts two sets of five with 300lbs and the finisher was speed set of ten with 225lbs . I thought I was gonna vomit lol . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> ...I thought I was gonna vomit lol .


Are you 100% sure you enjoy this?!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Are you 100% sure you enjoy this?!


I actually love the feel of the gym . It just means I’m pushing my self . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> You know you are in the zone when you think you where only at the gym for 30 minutes but it’s been almost 2 hours. I’m going to lay down and rest now . But on the plus side another week of squats and deadlifts are done.
> For squats two sets of five with 240lbs and deadlifts two sets of five with 300lbs and the finisher was speed set of ten with 225lbs . I thought I was gonna vomit lol .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The last time I was that deep into a zone I was mixing Tequilia, JD and Yukon Jack, Southern and Draught. Took us two hours to walk the 6 blocks home. Took at least that long to walk back to the bar the next morning and then push the bike home. I was smart enough to leave my keys with the girl who walked home with me. Doing 300lb deadlifts or any kind of lifts would mean my knees and ankles would be lifting and holding 600 lbs. Never gonna happen.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> Took us two hours to walk the 6 blocks home


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Two more weeks till I get to do the 225lbs bench press. Ooo I want to try it so badly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tomorrow is 195lbs two sets of three on bench . I’ll see if I can find someone to take a picture or video. I need a new profile picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Holly shit Batman . Next Friday my program is asking for my all time max bench . Not once not twice but four reps. What out 205lbs lets make way for 215lbs the following Monday then 225lbs the following Friday. Then to start on 250lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Be careful!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Be careful!


O I’ll have a spotter. It’s not worth doing that by myself. Even today’s 195 will have one in case something happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> O I’ll have a spotter.


I was think more about muscle/tendon/ligament injuries.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

I never really cared much for the gym. I went for a few months when I was trying to lose weight. Lost weight and quit the gym. Maintain lost weight with better diet. Maybe Lifting heavy things for free doesn’t make sense to someone who charges for labour as a career.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> I never really cared much for the gym. I went for a few months when I was trying to lose weight. Lost weight and quit the gym. Maintain lost weight with better diet. Maybe Lifting heavy things for free doesn’t make sense to someone who charges for labour as a career.


I'd say paying to lift things doesn't make much sense. Same as doing it because you enjoyed it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got 215lbs up for bench yesterday. It felt pretty good . Next Friday it calls for my 225lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> Got 215lbs up for bench yesterday. It felt pretty good . Next Friday it calls for my 225lbs


Good news! Congrats!


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> I'd say paying to lift things doesn't make much sense. Same as doing it because you enjoyed it.


Ya pretty much. If you’re comfortably wealthy then I can appreciate the enjoyment aspect, exercise feels good. But if you’re not, why wouldn’t you just go get a labour job. 8 hours of exercise pays 200$ to start and you’ll learn a trade.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> Ya pretty much. If you’re comfortably wealthy then I can appreciate the enjoyment aspect, exercise feels good. But if you’re not, why wouldn’t you just go get a labour job. 8 hours of exercise pays 200$ to start and you’ll learn a trade.


Because I have no bills to pay beside my phone bill lol and it beats sitting home all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Good news! Congrats!


Thanks . I guess the program is working 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Because I have no bills to pay beside my phone bill lol and it beats sitting home all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aside from rent and food I'm in the same situation. I can always find things to do.....when I want to. 


mike_oxbig said:


> Ya pretty much. If you’re comfortably wealthy then I can appreciate the enjoyment aspect, exercise feels good. But if you’re not, why wouldn’t you just go get a labour job. 8 hours of exercise pays 200$ to start and you’ll learn a trade.


The last job I had was just a job but in the average day I walked between 6 and 10 miles and moved/carried/lifted and shifted a lot of weight. Anywhere between 50 and 300 lbs. at a time. I made OK money but no $200 a day to start or to finish for that matter. If I wanted that kind money I'd be like my son and have 3 Journeyman tickets and make an ugly amount of money.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Minimum wage went up, I have to pay 24/hr for barely skilled roofing labour 


silvertonebetty said:


> Because I have no bills to pay beside my phone bill lol and it beats sitting home all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No arguments there, sitting around is terrible. but try my idea and you won’t have to pick between a guitar and an amp...not trying to take away from your efforts, just offering a different perspective.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mike_oxbig said:


> Minimum wage went up, I have to pay 24/hr for barely skilled roofing labour
> 
> 
> No arguments there, sitting around is terrible. but try my idea and you won’t have to pick between a guitar and an amp...not trying to take away from your efforts, just offering a different perspective.


Yeah . I’ll be putting out resumes soon I think. I’m just not going back to that store lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> Minimum wage went up, I have to pay 24/hr for barely skilled roofing labour
> 
> 
> No arguments there, sitting around is terrible. but try my idea and you won’t have to pick between a guitar and an amp...not trying to take away from your efforts, just offering a different perspective.


Min wage here is $15/hr.....work an 8 hr day and that's $120 a day. Without papers I doubt if a starting out roofer is going to get $24/hr here and probably less in PEI.....their Min wage will hit $12.95 in 2020. From talking to guys I know who are from there it's a dog eat dog world for jobs there. That's why a lot are staying here and waiting for the patch to open up again.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Min wage here is $15/hr.....work an 8 hr day and that's $120 a day. Without papers I doubt if a starting out roofer is going to get $24/hr here and probably less in PEI.....their Min wage will hit $12.95 in 2020. From talking to guys I know who are from there it's a dog eat dog world for jobs there. That's why a lot are staying here and waiting for the patch to open up again.


Yeah minimum wage sucks. Even working I didn’t make enough to cover my own rent lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah minimum wage sucks. Even working I didn’t make enough to cover my own rent lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you think min. wage in PEI sucks I won't tell you what I make on CPP and OAS with GIS. You make more on min wage there working 40 a week. Good thing my rent is low and it includes everything.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

Electraglide said:


> Min wage here is $15/hr.....work an 8 hr day and that's $120 a day. Without papers I doubt if a starting out roofer is going to get $24/hr here and probably less in PEI.....their Min wage will hit $12.95 in 2020. From talking to guys I know who are from there it's a dog eat dog world for jobs there. That's why a lot are staying here and waiting for the patch to open up again.


Labour jobs don’t pay minimum wage. The only papers roofers need have a glue line and cut corners for easy rolling. If pei has no work, move. Why would anyone stay somewhere they can’t make a living?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

mike_oxbig said:


> Labour jobs don’t pay minimum wage. The only papers roofers need have a glue line and cut corners for easy rolling. If pei has no work, move. Why would anyone stay somewhere they can’t make a living?


Are labour jobs there journey man trades or just grunt jobs? Here if you're just a labourer and not a qualified trade you're a grunt and depending on experience you usually start out at the bottom of the pay scale. Min wage. It's not like some years back when the patch was booming and guys who swept out warehouses were getting $20/hr when the min wage was $10. Places like McD's and Timmies had to pay large just to get someone to work. The patch here is down so labourers are a dime a dozen. As far as why should someone stay somewhere where they can't make a living.....it's their home for one. And not everybody is after the holy buck. If Silvertone lucks out and gets a job that pays $15/hr in PEI he'll be laughing. The cost of living in Carlottetown is about 1/2 of what it is in Ottawa. 
Back to pumping iron, it's not my thing but it seems to be doing you good Silver. Did you say the other day some girls were talking to you? Not stalking but actually talking to you......go for it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Are labour jobs there journey man trades or just grunt jobs? Here if you're just a labourer and not a qualified trade you're a grunt and depending on experience you usually start out at the bottom of the pay scale. Min wage. It's not like some years back when the patch was booming and guys who swept out warehouses were getting $20/hr when the min wage was $10. Places like McD's and Timmies had to pay large just to get someone to work. The patch here is down so labourers are a dime a dozen. As far as why should someone stay somewhere where they can't make a living.....it's their home for one. And not everybody is after the holy buck. If Silvertone lucks out and gets a job that pays $15/hr in PEI he'll be laughing. The cost of living in Carlottetown is about 1/2 of what it is in Ottawa.
> Back to pumping iron, it's not my thing but it seems to be doing you good Silver. Did you say the other day some girls were talking to you? Not stalking but actually talking to you......go for it.


Yeah when she’s not busy. The time difference is a pain . She actually plays drums . And I did have a girl follow me home once . It was creepy! She even tried to get into my apartment!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> If you think min. wage in PEI sucks I won't tell you what I make on CPP and OAS with GIS. You make more on min wage there working 40 a week. Good thing my rent is low and it includes everything.


Lol I don’t know what any of those things are . And yes cheap rent is nice . $542 including heat,lights and wifi ,laundry,snow removal and parking . And it was semi furnished . You couldn’t find that in chtown . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol I don’t know what any of those things are . And yes cheap rent is nice . $542 including heat,lights and wifi ,laundry,snow removal and parking . And it was semi furnished . You couldn’t find that in chtown .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment, for you, their just deductions on your pay check. There might be something there when you turn 65.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

One of four sets of five down with 175lbs on bench down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got it on the road to 275lbs for bench 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

These are the plans for the next couple months. I’m going into my first competition in eight years in the spring or summer depending how I am feeling. But I need to up my bench if I want to survive in competition!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I like the looks of that.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> I like the looks of that.


Yeah I think if I try that right now I’ll just end up hurting my self lol
I did get the 225lb but I wasn’t the best lift . So that plan might end up being a little much to handle right now .







even tho the chart says I can do better part of 250lbs I have my doubts so I’ll run the 250 program first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tonight’s workout called for 10 reps of 250lbs for squats and 10 reps 315lbs for deadlifts. Then I’m going for seated clave raises and som seated rows . Possibly leg press depending how my hip feels. Update no leg press not too night




























may do a couple reps on the t bar after but note my hips feel fine I just don’t have the gas for another heavy leg workout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today’s workout

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I did shoulders,biceps and triceps 
For shoulders there was dumb bell lateral raises , dumb bell should press , and heavy shrugs. For biceps I did curls and triceps I did some cable pull downs .















Part of my goal is to get a good couple reps with 405lbs to help on my deadlifts










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Dude. I haven't been following your thread but congrats on the weight loss, apparent change in habits and attitude, and what's looking like a pretty killer physique at this point! Has it translated into the way you approach practicing and playing guitar?

Keep up the great work.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

yeah, yer looking strong and slimmer than I remember seeing from older photos. Super job, keep it up!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Dude. I haven't been following your thread but congrats on the weight loss, apparent change in habits and attitude, and what's looking like a pretty killer physique at this point! Has it translated into the way you approach practicing and playing guitar?
> 
> Keep up the great work.


Thanks but I haven’t lost any weight lol the old picture is just really bad . And as guitar not really but I have had gas syndrome lately lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> yeah, yer looking strong and slimmer than I remember seeing from older photos. Super job, keep it up!


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I changed today’s bench routine up a bit tonight. 20 reps with 160lbs standard grip , 20 reps with 135lbs close grip and 20 reps with 135lbs wide grip . Man I was feeling it tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Last night I took the next step to improve my health.

I bought a membership in the brand new World Gym facility here. Lately there has been an influx of new gyms in our city. There are at least four very nice gyms within a couple of km of my office. Nice competitive market.

Anyway, I also bought a few sessions with a PT because I want to ensure I don’t harm myself. Having been recently sawn in half things won’t be the same as the last time I was actively working out.

I don’t need a drill Sargent, just a mentor.

I’ll start on Saturday morning with light cardio.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Last night I took the next step to improve my health.
> 
> I bought a membership in the brand new World Gym facility here. Lately there has been an influx of new gyms in our city. There are at least four very nice gyms within a couple of km of my office. Nice competitive market.
> 
> ...


That’s good to hear. If I could afford a pt I would in a heartbeat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> That’s good to hear. If I could afford a pt I would in a heartbeat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who can, LOL?

I just want a few sessions to get me rolling. I’m motivated enough to continue on my own.

They were sure trying to upsell me though.

They hit me with a package costing more than a grand.

I popped for a few hundred.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Who can, LOL?
> 
> I just want a few sessions to get me rolling. I’m motivated enough to continue on my own.
> 
> ...


When I get back to work I might approach my friends bout it . He was a world class lifter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I got my couple sets of 260lbs for squats and man did that ever wear me out . So I’ll do my deadlifts in a few hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Got the deadlifts. It wasn’t as bad as I thought it would be . But I felt much better afterwards. It’s weird it’s the most pleasant I felt for most of the week. That foam roller really helps relive your back . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was given a nice one as a present but have never used it. Suppose I should try it, though my wife gives me awesome backrubs nightly


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> I was given a nice one as a present but have never used it. Suppose I should try it, though my wife gives me awesome backrubs nightly


If you do try and like it I will take it off your hands lmao . I don’t have one for home 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

today I did 
Incline bench dumbbells 
Decline bench dumbbells 
Flat bench standard grip
Flat bench wide grip
Flat bench close grip 
Close grip lat pull downs 
Triceps pull downs 
Seated shoulder press
. I hated the decline bench . I haven’t done that since I dropped the 100lbs on my face back in school . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today was a bench day . 
Flat standard grip 16 reps of 170lbs
Flat close grip 20 reps of 150lbs
Flat wide grip 20 reps of 150lbs 
Decline bench dumbbells 
10 reps of 25lbs
10 reps of 35lbs 
10 reps of 45lbs
5 reps of 60lbs .

I feel good about the decline because this is my second time doing them In 10 years . Next week I might try them on the smith machine until I build up the lower chest and get use to the lift .

Tomorrow is squats and deadlifts. I need 6 reps of 270lbs for squats.
And 6 reps of 340lbs for deadlifts.
I’ll probably throw in some sets of leg presses normally between 405lbs to 500lbs for three or four sets with 15 reps and some cable rows of some sort .

Then Saturday will be more accessory workouts for legs and back . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS! You have been doing so well with this training program.

Very impressive!

What is a Smith machine?

FYI...This is the Guthrie Smith apparatus that I used when I was training to be a therapist.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> CONGRATS! You have been doing so well with this training program.
> 
> Very impressive!
> 
> ...


Its a machine with a fixed barbell to it . It does the balancing for you you . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tonight I joined the big leagues for squats. A full three plates 315lbs down and up and in the cage my spotters were amazing. I’m not that tall so racking the weight can be tough and they noticed the height issues and racked the weight so I didn’t have to go on my tippy toes . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Starting a 6 day bodybuilding program on Monday. It is at least 14-28 weeks long depending on how I deal with the advance style training. There is a lot of exercises so I’m thinking about next week will be the power week then the following will be a down “lighter work load” week . Still keeping the standard bench, deadlifts and squats powerlifting style training. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Tonight I got 385lbs for deadlifts a new personal best. 
But Next week will be different 
week one
monday
Squat 230lbs 2 sets of 9 
Bench 165lbs 2 sets of 9
Deadlift 265lbs 2 sets of 9
tuseday 
DB Bench Press 75lbs 6 sets of 6 
One-Arm DB Rows 75lbs 6 sets of 6
Decline DB Bench Press 70 lbs 6 sets of 6 
Incline Inner Biceps Curl 25lbs 6 sets of 6
Weighted Chest Dips 60lbs 6 sets of 6
DB Concentration Curl 27.5 6 sets of 6
DB Throwback 20lbs 6 sets of 6
Isolated Tricep Pulldown 140lbs 6 sets of 6 
Machine Chest Fly 120lbs 6 sets of 6
wedsnday 
Squat 245lbs 3 sets of 7 
Bench 180lbs 3 sets of 7
Romanian Deadlift 235lbs 6 sets of 6 
Standing Barbell Calf Raise 315lbs 6 sets of 6 
Hip Adductor (Machine) 110lbs 6 sets of 6
Hip Abductor (Machine)90lbs 6sets of 6
friday
Squat 260lbs 3 sets of 5 
Bench 185 3 sets of 5 
Front Squat 150 6 sets of 6 
Hip Thrust 150lbs 6 sets of 6
Leg Extension (Machine)80lbs 6 sets of 6 
Leg Curl (Machine)180lbs 6 sets of 6 
saturday 
Shoulder Press 90lbs 3 sets of 3
Sumo Deadlift 265lbs 2 sets of 9
Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press 50lbs 6 sets of 6 
Incline DB Bench Press 55lbs 6 sets of 6 
Dumbbell Preacher Curl 27.5 lbs 6 sets of 6
Trap 3 Raise 15lbs 6 sets of 6
Dumbbell Shrug 80lbs 6 sets of 6
Isolated Front/Lateral Raise 20lbs 6 sets of 6
Rear Deltoid Fly (Machine)70lbs 6 sets of 6




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I get tired from just reading the list of your workout for any ONE of those days!

Much admiration for your determination and dedication.

Be careful with your hip adductors ...they are easily strained.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> I get tired from just reading the list of your workout for any ONE of those days!
> 
> Much admiration for your determination and dedication.
> 
> Be careful with your hip adductors ...they are easily strained.


I’ll probably work into some of those . There are a few I’m not sure of a few so it will be trial an error. And it may be too much at once . So yeah who knows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It feels great to be back to regular exercise. Four months ago it was honestly a major accomplishment for me to walk around the block.

Last night I walked 5km up and down (simulated) hills on a treadmill at a brisk pace. Soaked in sweat.....heart rate stable.

I’m working with a PT this evening.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Milkman said:


> It feels great to be back to regular exercise. Four months ago it was honestly a major accomplishment for me to walk around the block.
> 
> Last night I walked 5km up and down (simulated) hills on a treadmill at a brisk pace. Soaked in sweat.....heart rate stable.
> 
> I’m working with a PT this evening.


Logging in just to.......Good work, Mike!

Last night I got my level 2 certification at The Forest City Velodrome. Holy $#!+ is it work riding at the top of the track.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today had to be the hardest workout I have done . It was so challenging I wanted to leave during the first exercise. It may have taken pretty much three hours to get through that intense training program but I did it . Now let’s see how tomorrow’s powerlifting part goes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

2 and a half hour in and ready for a nap 
Today was 
Bulgarian deadlifts 32 reps with 235lbs
Bench 31 reps with 170lbs 
Squats 31 reps with 245lbs
Standing calve raises 31 reps with 320lbs
And tried two new machines 
Both for you hips and I cannot remember what they are called 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just keep going and never look back!

*Congratulations on a job well done. *


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I know exactly what drives you. My son has the same passion for bodybuilding. He’s a pro classique body builder. His drive and determination are very similar to yours.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> I know exactly what drives you. My son has the same passion for bodybuilding. He’s a pro classique body builder. His drive and determination are very similar to yours.


Thanks . It would be neat to compete in those kind of competition but that look is far beyond what I’m looking for. I’d admit it’s not as challenging as I thought it would be doing my three powerlifting movements on one day . My only complaint is it takes a long time to get everything done. But then again it’s not like I have anything else to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today was back squats , front squats , bench , hip thrusts, leg curls. I didn’t get to the extension because my sister came by to go for supper. So I’ll probably do those tomorrow. Then next week I’ll use as a download to more so rest up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Week one of the program is finished . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

320lbs down and up but 325lbs was a a utter failure right from takeoff.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I want to say today but it will be yesterday by the time this is typed , I did some simple benchpress work . Got 40 reps in with 155lb I guess I have next weeks 3 sets on 9 down packed . But it will be fun 3 x9 of squats 230lbs , 3x9 bench of 155lbs ,3x9 deadlifts of 280lbs all on one day . Man not much room for an “ego” lift after that .the biggest thing about the program is almost everyday is leg day . It focuses heavy on squats and deadlifts on multiple days . Only only day it doesn’t call for squats or deadlifts is on Tuesday and it all upper body dumbbell work . And that makes me want to vomit. It’s just so challenging those stupid dumbbells . But it will make me a better lifter if I push my self a little. But not like failing squats challenging. Man I hope I don’t feel that again for a while. Ouch  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you wearing knee wraps when you squat or do dead lifts?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Are you wearing knee wraps when you squat or do dead lifts?


No 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> No
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should be. You can damage your leg(more likely your knee joints) if you are doing any type exercises like squats with heavy weights. Your putting your knees especially, at risk.

A damaged knee joint can set you back months maybe even a year or the rest of your life. I have seen this happen with pro body builders. Their careers are severely limited or they are over. I wouldn’t want to see this happen to you!

Yes, you are young but injuries such as those above do not play favourites. They can be life long challenges. Glad to see your wearing a belt.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today I figured I go to see how many reps I could get with 205lb and with smaller sets I got 13 reps in . Not bad when I was only expected to be able to get 5 . When for the 14th and it was o shit bail lol  then I put my weights away and wasn’t home . It’s a down week so I came in three days this week for one exercise each .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

How about your diet? What are you doing with that?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> How about your diet? What are you doing with that?


Really shitty . I don’t know even where to starts . I’m stocked with fish , chicken , pork chops and eggs. Any ideas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Really shitty . I don’t know even where to starts . I’m stocked with fish , chicken , pork chops and eggs. Any ideas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesn’t sound too shitty. Your working so hard for particular goals. You need to figure out your nutritional needs for the day and then go from there. 

Clean eating is what I would call it with a nutritionally sound diet.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Trying something new. Doing some meal prepping for breakfast and a light snack . French toast for the morning and egg yokes for a snack . And man I don’t like peeling a boiled egg 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

silvertonebetty said:


> Trying something new. Doing some meal prepping for breakfast and a light snack . French toast for the morning and egg yokes for a snack . And man I don’t like peeling a boiled egg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can't eat em, 2nd most disgusting food on earth is a (cold) hb egg, so I don't have to peel many lol. Hot, just eat em out of the shell with a spoon.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> I can't eat em, 2nd most disgusting food on earth is a (cold) hb egg, so I don't have to peel many lol. Hot, just eat em out of the shell with a spoon.


I can some what agree lol . They are not that great lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Trying something new. Doing some meal prepping for breakfast and a light snack . French toast for the morning and egg yokes for a snack . And man I don’t like peeling a boiled egg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch how many egg yolks you consume. They are very dense nutritionally but also full of cholesterol. Personally I rarely eat egg yolks


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Trying something new. Doing some meal prepping for breakfast and a light snack . French toast for the morning and egg yokes for a snack . And man I don’t like peeling a boiled egg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Peel your boiled eggs under cold water because shells will come off a lot easier. Just a little FYI for you


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Watch how many egg yolks you consume. They are very dense nutritionally but also full of cholesterol. Personally I rarely eat egg yolks


I love eggs but they are more ment for mornings I am rushed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been questioning my 225lbs bench thinking it might have been assisted by the spotter . But I got a good clean 225lbs. I thought I’d try more but didn’t feel safe enough on the flat bench so I headed to the new smith machine for safety reasons. Being in a empty gym I managed to get up to two reps with 255lbs . 260lbs was a fail . Now I know that doesn’t mean I can go to the flat bench and press 255lbs . But it’s a start to the process. Now the 20 more pounds till I reach my goal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today’s workout went better than thought. 3 sets of 9 with 230lbs for squats , 3 sets of 9 with 165lbs for bench . I did one set squat then over to the bench and back to squats and so on . Man that was like running a marathon. But My knee is still somewhat sore from falling last week so I skipped deadlifts. I’ll probably throw them in tomorrow since it’s all upper body otherwise. But just looking at the schedule makes me feel sick lol. Dumbbell work is the worst but I have the feeling it will be what drives my bench up .


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today’s workout went better than thought. 3 sets of 9 with 230lbs for squats , 3 sets of 9 with 165lbs for bench . I did one set squat then over to the bench and back to squats and so on . Man that was like running a marathon. But My knee is still somewhat sore from falling last week so I skipped deadlifts. I’ll probably throw them in tomorrow since it’s all upper body otherwise. But just looking at the schedule makes me feel sick lol. Dumbbell work is the worst but I have the feeling it will be what drives my bench up .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can I ask you something? 

what is the big goal here?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Can I ask you something?
> 
> what is the big goal here?


No real goal really .just possibly put some size on and increase my three lifts for the summer. I originally started to help get my mental health inline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Can I ask you something?
> 
> what is the big goal here?


That and if I dint go back I’d probably end up in a chair again and I don’t want that . Both the biological grandmother and biological mother are in wheelchairs. And I don’t want that and having cerebral palsy the gym helps fights that . So I’m clumsy at times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> No real goal really .just possibly put some size on and increase my three lifts for the summer. I originally started to help get my mental health inline.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Not really written in stone goals but sort of “soft goals” I guess you could say.

Being physical and working out is an excellent way to keep your mental health faculties flying.

I for one am very proud of you! Keep up the good fight! You are a fighter and nothing but nothing will keep you down.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Not really written in stone goals but sort of “soft goals” I guess you could say.
> 
> Being physical and working out is an excellent way to keep your mental health faculties flying.
> 
> I for one am very proud of you! Keep up the good fight! You are a fighter and nothing but nothing will keep you down.


I’d like to do some light power lifting competitions again but I’m looking for trophies. The travelling will be fun . There is a boy at the gym , his name is hunter and he has Down syndrome. What a bloody tank he is . We are vary close in lifts with him 275lbs bench , 340lbs deadlift, 340lbs squats @175lbs body weights . And me 225:230lbs bench , 385lbs deadlift , 325 squat @175lbs body weight. It great because he brings out this competitive drive in me . Something that makes me push myself forward. biggest difference is he has an amazing coach where I am self training till my sister is done of school. And my friend Kyle helps keep me in line lol . My ego gets in the way at times  and thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Keep going STB i need some desperate motivation to get my butt back to gym. One excuse after another. I really do though have to wait for the area that I had surgery on to heal 100% before I head back. 

I love feeling healthy, strong and full of energy. Right now I look and feel like deflated balloon. 

I will live vicariously through you for now!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LOL, I had a session with a PT on Saturday.

I’m still sore. I went in a couple of times since then just for cardio and to keep moving.

The good news is, I know I now have close to the same range of motion and strength I had before my surgery.

Feels good to be sore somehow.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So exactly what is your program divided into.

when I was an amateur body builder competitor I did 3 days on 4 th day off.

What’s your favourite exercise to perform or body part to work on. Mine was anything to do with legs.

Hanging abdominal sit ups killed me but the 6 pack didn’t take long to come. Great exercise.

keep us up to date.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Are you taking any supplements?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

It is supposed to be 6 days on one day off . Three of the 6 says focus on bodybuilding and the other 3 is powerlifting. But since there is so much volume I do 6 days one week and three on the next just to help with recovery time. My favourite is the bench press. This week I didn’t get much lower body stuff done . I slipped last week and smashed my knee pretty good. So I’ve been avoiding squats and deadlifts till I the pain is gone . It feels good today but yesterday it was windy and damp and it bothered me a bit . It hurt to get out the car lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Are you taking any supplements?


Nope . I have digestive problems so I don’t trust them . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Nope . I have digestive problems so I don’t trust them .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


have you gone to you doctor to see about the problem?
I add protein powder into my morning coffee. It’s chocolate so it goes well with coffee. I blend it in my bullet and voila. 


Do some research on supplements if you have the time.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> have you gone to you doctor to see about the problem?
> I add protein powder into my morning coffee. It’s chocolate so it goes well with coffee. I blend it in my bullet and voila.
> 
> 
> Do some research on supplements if you have the time.


 Yeah I’ve seen the doctor years ago . Can’t do dairy based or anything high in sodium. And caffeine free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The


silvertonebetty said:


> Yeah I’ve seen the doctor years ago . Can’t do dairy based or anything high in sodium. And caffeine free
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



there are alternatives. Just mix with water instead. Egg whites are a superior form of protein. 

You'll consume 4 to 5 grams of *protein*, just 17 calories, and virtually no fat in a single large *egg white*. *Egg whites* are also a good source of leucine, an amino acid that may help you lose weight. Most of the online nutritional info for hard-*boiled eggs* is provided for a single large *egg*.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

As I stated earlier my knee was bothering me yesterday and today was supposed to be all legs lol squats , deadlifts, front squats, leg extensions and curls but that was a no go . I didn’t even bother to chance it . Next week is a down week so I’m hoping it will be better sometime throughout the week . So today I did high volume on the bench with real weight , It felt really good to find a weight that is challenging to do but isn’t going for a 1rm but it was a new pr. 5 sets of 5 with 205lbs making it 25 reps total. What I like about the program is the dumbbell work but yet I hate the dumbbell work because it’s challenging. But I found it has helped wonders with my stamina and overall progress. My least favourite exercise is the bloody triceps kickbacks. I might start replacing them with the cable  they are not fun nor do I find them comfortable to do . There is also a lot of cable exercise like wide grip rows, isolated triceps pull downs, straight arm pull downs, lat pull down .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That sounds like a bodybuilding routine, way too much volume and accessory work for a power lifting routine, no?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> That sounds like a bodybuilding routine, way too much volume and accessory work for a power lifting routine, no?


Well it’s a mixture between the both because the other three days are squats ,dead ,bench and I like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today was a good day . Start of an off week. My knee hasn’t been sore since Thursday. I got a couple lower sets on the bench with 210lbs 13 reps total . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Went in to the gym early Sunday morning and had a nice Leg workout and about twenty minutes of cardio.

What a great way to start a day off.

And at 6:45 AM there’s not much traffic on the roads and less in the gym.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I went to the hospital today because my shoulder has been bothering me a little so I figured I’d get it looked at. Thankfully the doctor said there’s no problem with the shoulder it’s just a sore muscle. But I didn’t feel like risking it . My friend blew his shoulder out with a 450 pound benchpress . And I wasn’t gonna take that chance. At least it’s a down week. So if I feel like going to the gym it will be lower body 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

All sports have associated injuries that can be specific to the sport or overlap among sports. You are significantly stressing the soft tissues around your joints. 

*Be careful! *


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> All sports have associated injuries that can be specific to the sport or overlap among sports. You are significantly stressing the soft tissues around your joints.
> 
> *Be careful! *


Yes . And am glad I did double check with the doctor. It’s not worth hurting your self 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven’t been to the gym in a week I might see how the shoulder is feeling tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

@Jared I greatly admire your efforts. 

I struggle with YMCA attendance sometimes. It's a great facility for a small town to have and we're happy to give them money, but we DO have a cheaper alternative.This morning Mrs. Mooh was heading to the pool and I would normally go and do equal time in the weight room and track, but the outside temperature was +2C and Otis Dog was standing there looking sad so I took him for a walk instead. We were both happier for the choice. It wasn't slippery, and the scenery is way more interesting. The Y track has a nice cushioned surface but walking in quarter kilometre circles is boring, and I can always do the free weights at home. Mrs. Mooh had her swim.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Mooh said:


> @Jared I greatly admire your efforts.
> 
> I struggle with YMCA attendance sometimes. It's a great facility for a small town to have and we're happy to give them money, but we DO have a cheaper alternative.This morning Mrs. Mooh was heading to the pool and I would normally go and do equal time in the weight room and track, but the outside temperature was +2C and Otis Dog was standing there looking sad so I took him for a walk instead. We were both happier for the choice. It wasn't slippery, and the scenery is way more interesting. The Y track has a nice cushioned surface but walking in quarter kilometre circles is boring, and I can always do the free weights at home. Mrs. Mooh had her swim.


Thanks and Quality time with the dog sounds like it would be more fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today wasn’t much of a workout but more trying to figure out what I can do . So squats and deadlifts are a go . The bench press isn’t tho might skip that for week but still do biceps and triceps. That way I’m still getting the upper body till the shoulder is 100%. Today me and my friend put me through a test with deadlifts. And am vary pleased with the progress that I have made . 405lbs for deadlifts was weird because on the rack pull it is a piece of cake. From the ground I’d hit a week spot. So we done a much lower block pull and flew through my week spot with ease. And still managed to get 415lbs off the ground but it was a failed attempt. But I’m fine with that because I have finally defeated my week spot and the whole mental aspect of 405lbs . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> ...till the shoulder is 100%.


Be very careful with shoulders. Their design allows them to have wonderful mobility ....but that is a huge trade-off for the stability of the joint. You must have all of the muscles around the shoulder very balanced in their strength or it is very easy to be injure the shoulder joint. Obviously, this applies to all joints but is particularly significant with regard to the the shoulder. Again, be careful! Shoulders can be easily injured and can take a long time to rehabilitate and recover.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so excited to get back to the gym. Been almost over 2 weeks from my surgery. I am ready to rock n roll. Starting back this Saturday. Doctor said to go very easy.

Week two of no refined sugar or chocolate. I have 0 cravings. This is just too easy. Mind over matter. Fresh strawberries and 0 fat Greek yogurt are my “sweet” addiction now.

I have already lost a pound and have to be careful to step up and make sure I am getting enough calories for the day. I can’t really afford to lose any weight.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I know I’m dropping weight but I’m going not watching it for now.

I figure it will be more encouraging to establish changes, develop the positive habits and then in a few weeks take a look at the scale.

I’ve managed to get my late night munchies under control (my Achilles heel) for several weeks now.

Hitting the gym around three or four times a week.

Tonight is a chest workout.

There’s not much chest to work on, but I’ll give er.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I know I’m dropping weight but I’m going not watching it for now.
> 
> I figure it will be more encouraging to establish changes, develop the positive habits and then in a few weeks take a look at the scale.
> 
> ...


I never weigh myself except for my annual checkup. I go by how my clothes fit me and how I physically feel. I have been very diligent about keeping my fighting weight on track all my life, even after my pregnancies. 

When I went for my pre op check up the doctor noted my general health and the 1 med I take and said I was excellent shape. That made my day.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I know I’m dropping weight but I’m going not watching it for now.
> 
> I figure it will be more encouraging to establish changes, develop the positive habits and then in a few weeks take a look at the scale.
> 
> ...


Eating is killer . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Eating is killer .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what do you mean?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I know I’m dropping weight but I’m going not watching it for now.
> 
> I figure it will be more encouraging to establish changes, develop the positive habits and then in a few weeks take a look at the scale.
> 
> I’ve managed to get my late night munchies under control (my Achilles heel) for several weeks


That was my biggest downfall. I would eat all night long. Just pure crap. Now if I need a late night snack it’s either a handful of peanuts and raisins or fresh strawberries and yogurt. I try not to eat past 8 at night. I find as I get older giving myself boundaries in certain things is just too easy. Why couldn’t I self discipline like this before? What a mystery.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> what do you mean?


I like to eat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> I like to eat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh I see. Got it.

Do you eat to live or live to eat?

I am currently not into eating right now. And no... I am not anorexic. I only eat when I feel my blood sugar getting low.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> oh I see. Got it.
> 
> Do you eat to live or live to eat?


Eat to eat lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Eat to eat lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I feel like I’ve made an important adjustment and have turned the corner.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So I just realized that in a competition my three max lifts squats 320lbs , bench 230lbs, 405lbs is a 955lbs grand total . At the body weight of 175lbs would be 297.20 Wilks points . And I don’t think that’s bad for only being 5 months back . 
Let’s make it a grand total of 1000lbs .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I feel like I’ve made an important adjustment and have turned the corner.


Could explain what you mean pls.

Jared you have your very own personal cheering squad in me!
I am so excited for you!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> Could explain what you mean pls.
> 
> Jared you have your very own personal cheering squad in me!
> I am so excited for you!


Well, I guess I’ve recovered enough to actually push myself to the extent I need to in order to really make improvements in my fitness.

To some extent that was likely a psychological milestone.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Could explain what you mean pls.
> 
> Jared you have your very own personal cheering squad in me!
> I am so excited for you!


Thanks . The 405 isn’t an everyday lift but it will become a everyday lift soon . Just a little more practice lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to jump in the bandwagon too. I have given up chocolate and anything with refined sugar in it and I already feel better and more leaner. 13 days and counting. 

My neurologist said to abstain from these two food items for 3 months to see if it would make a difference with my migraines. I did this 10 yrs ago but my body physiology has changed over the years. 

I will never eat this stuff again because it is an addiction with me. Once I start on a box of chocolates I won’t stop until they’re gone. I didn’t think that I could do this. Easier then I thought. I crave fresh fruit instead now! Very proud of me.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> I need to jump in the bandwagon too. I have given up chocolate and anything with refined sugar in it and I already feel better and more leaner. 13 days and counting.
> 
> My neurologist said to abstain from these two food items for 3 months to see if it would make a difference with my migraines. I did this 10 yrs ago but my body physiology has changed over the years.
> 
> I will never eat this stuff again because it is an addiction with me. Once I start on a box of chocolates I won’t stop until they’re gone. I didn’t think that I could do this. Easier then I thought. I crave fresh fruit instead now! Very proud of me.


 I wish I could crave fresh fruits lol . I like how this thread is going. People sharing there struggles and their personal health related goals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Eh, mine is smoking. I'm back off again, couple months now. At my age, I really can feel the difference...and can also recognize that I don't regain as much aerobic capacity as quickly any more, but like weightlifting in that at least I am stronger when I need to be which is more common than when I need to run away from anyone/thing. lol. That has me back in the gym downstairs 3x a week, got them begginer gainz going on right now, but also eating my way back out of my slim figure.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today’s deadlift session went well . Got 10 straight reps with 315lbs . Next week 2 sets of 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Today’s deadlift session went well . Got 10 straight reps with 315lbs . Next week 2 sets of 10
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a suggestion Jared. Why don’t you do 1 set of 10 and a smaller amt of reps for second set unless you can already handle 2x10. Be very careful in how much you push yourself too.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Just a suggestion Jared. Why don’t you do 1 set of 10 and a smaller amt of reps for second set unless you can already handle 2x10. Be very careful in how much you push yourself too.


Well me and Kyle where actually talking about that . Even if I have to split it into two sets of 5 I am completely fine with that . As long as I get the reps in I’m fine . I just didn’t like the high schoolers staring at me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Well me and Kyle where actually talking about that . Even if I have to split it into two sets of 5 I am completely fine with that . As long as I get the reps in I’m fine . I just didn’t like the high schoolers staring at me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They’re just jealous. Let them stare!
You are wearing a belt I assume? Knee wraps? 

In the future when you gain some more strength you could work to failure. Working to failure can cause some explosive gains in power and strength


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> They’re just jealous. Let them stare!
> You are wearing a belt I assume? Knee wraps?
> 
> In the future when you gain some more strength you could work to failure. Working to failure can cause some explosive gains in power and strength


Yes a belt all the time . I’m not sure I’d id be able to use knee wraps in competition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Yes a belt all the time . I’m not sure I’d id be able to use knee wraps in competition
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not for competition just to protect your knees while your training. 

I have done some deadlifts and squats without a belt because I didn’t have one am regretted it. I got a belt toute suite. So important to wear one. 

What are your goals for competitions? Most importantly when?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Not for competition just to protect your knees while your training.
> 
> I have done some deadlifts and squats without a belt because I didn’t have one am regretted it. I got a belt toute suite. So important to wear one.
> 
> What are your goals for competitions? Most importantly when?


My big goal is 500lbs deadlifts, 405lbs squats and 315lbs bench by next year . First comp my Siri’s hoping mid spring or the summer. The topping program I’m doing right now should bring me in the neighbourhood of 260lbs bench, 360 squats, 460lbs deadlifts . No numbers are set in stone but it’s what I’m aiming for . And it be around 3 month time period 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So when you go to compete, try and take some pictures or maybe if you can a video. It would be like being there with you.

I go just go a little crazy at my sons and his girlfriends(almost DIL) competitions. I will always be there to support them in anyway I can.

My son’s girlfriend is competing in May and I will post some pics. She is already looking really amazing. The muscle definition in her body is just crazy.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> So when you go to compete, try and take some pictures or maybe if you can a video. It would be like being there with you.
> 
> I go just go a little crazy at my sons and his girlfriends(almost DIY) competitions. I will always be there to support them in anyway I can.
> 
> My son’s girlfriend is competing in May and I will post some pics. She is already looking really amazing. The muscle definition in her body is just crazy.


I will try . I wished I had a vid of yesterday lol . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Deadlifts are getting crazy today I did go for two sets of 10 with 315lbs but fell short of 3 reps . Then my training buddy told me enough for today . Then I did some cable rows and lat pull downs. Tomorrow will be bench 2 sets of 10 with 165lbs and some biceps,triceps and shoulders. Nothing overly heavy yet for the shoulders. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Deadlifts are getting crazy today I did go for two sets of 10 with 315lbs but fell short of 3 reps . Then my training buddy told me enough for today . Then I did some cable rows and lat pull downs. Tomorrow will be bench 2 sets of 10 with 165lbs and some biceps,triceps and shoulders. Nothing overly heavy yet for the shoulders.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Two thumbs up my friend. Yeah! Good for you!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Two thumbs up my friend. Yeah! Good for you!!


Thanks . This is the first time I’m actually using real weight for reps . It’s hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Thanks . This is the first time I’m actually using real weight for reps . It’s hard
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So what were you using before?

Jared you are honestly my hero. You won’t let anything stand in your way and your so dedicated.I admire you deeply!

Maybe take a 30 sec clip of you performing your master feats.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> So what were you using before?
> 
> Jared you are honestly my hero. You won’t let anything stand in your way and your so dedicated.I admire you deeply!
> 
> Maybe take a 30 sec clip of you performing your master feats.


I believe about 230 to 280 depending on what kind of deadlift it was .Here is a vid I got my friend to take for me . I wanted a form check and a video is the best way. I noticed a few faults in my form nothing major but I have time to correct them .and thanks, I’m pretty stubborn but was getting use to the weight I 

jared macneill on TikTok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> I believe about 230 to 280 depending on what kind of deadlift it was .Here is a vid I got my friend to take for me . I wanted a form check and a video is the best way. I noticed a few faults in my form nothing major but I have time to correct them .and thanks, I’m pretty stubborn but was getting use to the weight I
> 
> jared macneill on TikTok
> 
> ...


Wow! That was amazing. 

I can see that you are slightly hyperextending your back when you finish the lifting motion. Intentional?All in all pretty good form. 

Thx for sharing a part of your amazing journey with me. I am so impressed!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Wow! That was amazing.
> 
> I can see that you are slightly hyperextending your back when you finish the lifting motion. Intentional?All in all pretty good form.
> 
> Thx for sharing a part of your amazing journey with me. I am so impressed!


Just a habit I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Just a habit I guess
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe just a habit but you could really injure your lower back. 

Idea: Do you have any personal trainers at your gym? If so, get them to watch your vid and ask them for any constructive feedback they can offer. 

When I get home tonight I will try to analyze your form for you. I was a personal trainer for 15 years so I maybe able to help you fine tune things.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> maybe just a habit but you could really injure your lower back.
> 
> Idea: Do you have any personal trainers at your gym? If so, get them to watch your vid and ask them for any constructive feedback they can offer.
> 
> When I get home tonight I will try to analyze your form for you. I was a personal trainer for 15 years so I maybe able to help you fine tune things.


No trainer here . He wouldn’t bother helping lol since he was watching and never said anything  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> No trainer here . He wouldn’t bother helping lol since he was watching and never said anything
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nevermind him! I will help you as much as I can. That’s an absolutely shitty trainer if he sees you doing something wrong and doesn’t correct. What an ass!!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Nevermind him! I will help you as much as I can. That’s an absolutely shitty trainer if he sees you doing something wrong and doesn’t correct. What an ass!!


He’s all about $$$$ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> He’s all about $$$$
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya $. I think that is so wrong. Some ppl are plain greedy.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm not a trainer, but I would say review your form vs. this video and its followup video. My thought is that your form is off and you are not doing yourself any favours trying to bust out a 10-rep set as fast as possible "cross-fit" style. You are sacrificing form for speed. Part of the meaning of dead in dead lift is starting from a dead stop not bouncing the barbell.Touch and go's have their place but your form has to be spot on.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is all about you and your journey. 
Be very proud about how far you have come. 
Keep in mind about working to YOUR limit and no one else’s. I am excited for what the future holds for you!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'm not a trainer, but I would say review your form vs. this video and its followup video. My thought is that your form is off and you are not doing yourself any favours trying to bust out a 10-rep set as fast as possible "cross-fit" style. You are sacrificing form for speed. Part of the meaning of dead in dead lift is starting from a dead stop not bouncing the barbell.Touch and go's have their place but your form has to be spot on.


nah, don’t do this. Watch and learn but you have cerebral palsy. Somethings won’t apply to you because your body functions in a different way then those guys on YouTube.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Watch and learn but you have cerebral palsy.


What!!!??? Who has a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> What!!!??? Who has a diagnosis of Cerebral Palsy?


Me z I was diagnosed when I was 18 .its why i have weird knees and my feet a curved in . Shoes are a pain they never last . The doctor told my mom I wouldn’t be able to learn to walk . My friend told me my form issues could simply because It’s 25lbs from double my body weight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Lola said:


> nah, don’t do this. Watch and learn but you have cerebral palsy. Somethings won’t apply to you because your body functions in a different way then those guys on YouTube.


Oops sorry, my bad. I haven't read through all the posts. I didn't realize there were extenuating circumstances. My apologies.

However, still don't sacrifice your best form just to try and crush out as many reps or as fast as possible. You won't get as much out of it and risk injury.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Me z I was diagnosed when I was 18 .its why i have weird knees and my feet a curved in . Shoes are a pain they never last . The doctor told my mom I wouldn’t be able to learn to walk . My friend told me my form issues could simply because It’s 25lbs from double my body weight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So then you need to back off on the weight so you can correct your form as much as possible given your other health issues. Do it in the form that is most comfortable for. You don’t need any injuries to set you back. Keep the weight lower until you can correct your form to as near as the proper form indicated for this exercise.

OR 

May I suggest using machines instead of free weights. Machines give you stability and you push/pull in one range of motion. There are so many other variables that come into play when using free weights. 

I think if I were you I would opt for the machines right now. 

You need to succeed. Cheering you on!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

ZeroGravity said:


> Oops sorry, my bad. I haven't read through all the posts. I didn't realize there were extenuating circumstances. My apologies.
> 
> However, still don't sacrifice your best form just to try and crush out as many reps or as fast as possible. You won't get as much out of it and risk injury.


No need to apologize. I will try to correct it as much as I can and a big part is slowing down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@silvertonebetty I worked virtually all of my professional life with children and young adults who had been diagnosed with CP.

Obviously, it is not ethical for me to give you specific clinical advice but I'd like to discuss the implications this has on your training IF you would like to PM me. If not, I fully understand.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty I worked virtually all of my professional life with children and young adults who had been diagnosed with CP.
> 
> Obviously, it is not ethical for me to give you specific clinical advice but I'd like to discuss the implications this has on your training IF you would like to PM me. If not, I fully understand.


Really my ears are open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Holy Jesus, I wish Lola wouldn't give Jared advice. She has me on ignore and won't see this. But her advice to use machines is directly counter to his goal of powerlifting, which uses free weights, and training on machines is very much frowned upon, except for some real specific assistance work, in that world. It can lead to weaknesses caused by not a)controlling the weight entirely b)not using the same directional moves entirely. The video posted on deadlifting instruction is pretty exactly what EVERY trainer of that lift would teach _anyone. _I know she's a fitness trainer in a gym, that carrys like zero weight with me for reasons that should be obvious to all. I'm sure she knows lots about stuff I know nothing about, but weightlifting no.

And, far be it for *me* to give advice, but yes overextending at the top of the lift can be very dangerous, just as he states in that video. So, Jared, quit rocking backwards at the top. Just lock out and back down. More like your last 3 reps in your vid, when you're more drained. Otherwise looks good to me, wish I could do that lol.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> Holy Jesus, I wish Lola wouldn't give Jared advice. She has me on ignore and won't see this. But her advice to use machines is directly counter to his goal of powerlifting, which uses free weights, and training on machines is very much frowned upon, except for some real specific assistance work, in that world. It can lead to weaknesses caused by not a)controlling the weight entirely b)not using the same directional moves entirely. The video posted on deadlifting instruction is pretty exactly what EVERY trainer of that lift would teach _anyone. _I know she's a fitness trainer in a gym, that carrys like zero weight with me for reasons that should be obvious to all. I'm sure she knows lots about stuff I know nothing about, but weightlifting no.
> 
> And, far be it for *me* to give advice, but yes overextending at the top of the lift can be very dangerous, just as he states in that video. So, Jared, quit rocking backwards at the top. Just lock out and back down. More like your last 3 reps in your vid, when you're more drained. Otherwise looks good to me, wish I could do that lol.


I have used the smith machine on several occasions. I find them for helping with depth in squats. And if I’m having a bad day and my balance is bad I use the smith machine or if my shoulder isn’t 100% I use it . Better safe than sorry lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

keto said:


> Holy Jesus, I wish Lola wouldn't give Jared advice. She has me on ignore and won't see this. But her advice to use machines is directly counter to his goal of powerlifting, which uses free weights, and training on machines is very much frowned upon, except for some real specific assistance work, in that world. It can lead to weaknesses caused by not a)controlling the weight entirely b)not using the same directional moves entirely. The video posted on deadlifting instruction is pretty exactly what EVERY trainer of that lift would teach _anyone. _I know she's a fitness trainer in a gym, that carrys like zero weight with me for reasons that should be obvious to all. I'm sure she knows lots about stuff I know nothing about, but weightlifting no.
> 
> And, far be it for *me* to give advice, but yes overextending at the top of the lift can be very dangerous, just as he states in that video. So, Jared, quit rocking backwards at the top. Just lock out and back down. More like your last 3 reps in your vid, when you're more drained. Otherwise looks good to me, wish I could do that lol.


And yeah I got to work on just locking out . There are also two ways from what I was watch. Olympic and power lifting. Olympic requires a perfectly straight back because it leads in to the other movements like the overhead snatch . 
Powerlifting is slightly different you don’t need a perfectly straight back . Now you don’t want a arched back because you can royally pull something In a bad way .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Yup sounds like just what I would have said. A little arch up high mostly...a_ little_ _..._


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

keto said:


> Holy Jesus, I wish Lola wouldn't give Jared advice. She has me on ignore and won't see this. But her advice to use machines is directly counter to his goal of powerlifting, which uses free weights, and training on machines is very much frowned upon, except for some real specific assistance work, in that world. It can lead to weaknesses caused by not a)controlling the weight entirely b)not using the same directional moves entirely. The video posted on deadlifting instruction is pretty exactly what EVERY trainer of that lift would teach _anyone. _I know she's a fitness trainer in a gym, that carrys like zero weight with me for reasons that should be obvious to all. I'm sure she knows lots about stuff I know nothing about, but weightlifting no.
> 
> And, far be it for *me* to give advice, but yes overextending at the top of the lift can be very dangerous, just as he states in that video. So, Jared, quit rocking backwards at the top. Just lock out and back down. More like your last 3 reps in your vid, when you're more drained. Otherwise looks good to me, wish I could do that lol.


Sorry, I forgot you were god. Trying to attack my credibility as a personal trainer. Middle finger in the air! 

Jared your form is not the best powerlifting form. Your shoulders are just too far too rounded and your using momentum to try and get the weight up instead of pure strength. Movements should be clean.

You do know Keto there are exceptions to the this whole journey in that he does have Cerebral palsy which has to be taken in to acct. It’s a bit of a game changer.



Nice attack!

I wonder why you are my ignore list?! PQP

Now go back and crawl under your rock. Be a good boy!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Sorry, I forgot you were god. Trying to attack my credibility as a personal trainer. Middle finger in the air!
> 
> Jared your form is not the best powerlifting form. Your shoulders are just too far too rounded and your using momentum to try and get the weight up instead of pure strength. Movements should be clean.
> 
> ...


I know it’s not the best . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> I know it’s not the best .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just worrying about you injuring yourself. 
Take care. Have a great workout today.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Just worrying about you injuring yourself.
> Take care. Have a great workout today.


I’m not sure if I’ll be going today . I’m
Still fairly tired and my mom might be coming over. And thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Man it’s been slow with the gym being closed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> Man it’s been slow with the gym being closed
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know must be dying to get back to your training. You come this far. You will be okay once you get back. Muscle memory.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Muscle memory.


How does that apply to this type of training?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> How does that apply to this type of training?


Because your muscles remember how to react to the stimulus they recieve. Just like muscle memory and guitar. Your fingers remember the actions it takes to play a particular song. See my post in the Random thread.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> I know must be dying to get back to your training. You come this far. You will be okay once you get back. Muscle memory.


I might start body squats and push ups . I’m sure I can find something to do dips with


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lola said:


> Because your muscles remember how to react to the stimulus they recieve. Just like muscle memory and guitar. Your fingers remember the actions it takes to play a particular song. See my post in the Random thread.


There is much, much more to it than this! Reading up on proprioception as a starting point would help you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> There is much, much more to it than this! Reading up on proprioception as a starting point would help you.


Yes I do know there is much more. I just gave you a little synopsis of what happens. I used to be a personal trainer for 15 yrs. I am very well versed in all the fitness jargon and physiological aspects that I need, the how’s the why’s etc.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Jared how are things. Are you working out at home?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greatest personal trainer of all time


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Lola said:


> Jared how are things. Are you working out at home?


It stopped went back yesterday. It was nice before all this I did shoulders too often and my rotator cuff was very irritable. But I quickly made the 195lbs bench with no issues. So the time off is what my body needed. I will admit I'm a little sore today. Tomorrow I'll try to hit legs lol. This won't be fun and Friday back .oh and I don't owe anything for this month since the gym close three days after I renewed my membership 

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

vadsy said:


> greatest personal trainer of all time


Lol. I'd just say the couch and I have really became very comfortable lol

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Wishing you all the best stay safe and stay warm


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

silvertonebetty said:


> It stopped went back yesterday. It was nice before all this I did shoulders too often and my rotator cuff was very irritable. But I quickly made the 195lbs bench with no issues. So the time off is what my body needed. I will admit I'm a little sore today. Tomorrow I'll try to hit legs lol. This won't be fun and Friday back .oh and I don't owe anything for this month since the gym close three days after I renewed my membership
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


Have fun and don over do it.!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have been slick stuck in a rut lol . 2nd day back tried bench nailed 205lb then 4x5 with 165 on bench . I gotta stick with the program with Monday squats . Then bench wensday and dead’s Friday 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Now that it is biking season, I don't get much use out the home gym, but no.1 son who moved back home is. Added a deadlift platform for him recently and finally a weight tree that's not in the picture instead of all over the floor. (hmmm can't link google photos...)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/P813u3p7VuLjr8VU9


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Today is squats 225lb on the bar for 4 sets of 4 . Next week will be 4x5 . Slowly add the weight then when comfortable the ill up the weight. No reason to jump really heavy . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoTalentHack (Jun 17, 2017)

That's great that you're getting back into the iron. I've attempted a few times to get consistent with the weights while I've been stuck at home and it ain't easy. Good on ya


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

NoTalentHack said:


> That's great that you're getting back into the iron. I've attempted a few times to get consistent with the weights while I've been stuck at home and it ain't easy. Good on ya


Thanks and no it’s not easy . But I think once o actually have to pay for a membership it may be more motivating lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@silvertonebetty How is your shoulder these days?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> @silvertonebetty How is your shoulder these days?


Excellent.thanks to the covid lockdown lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Revisiting 165lbs on the bench . Going for 4 sets on 6 . Then 3 weeks till I start with 170lbs 4 sets of 5 and work up to 4 sets of 10 . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So today I got my 22 reps in with 165lb but didn’t get 6 straight on set 4 . So I will re visit that next week. For warm ups I did standing pec flies,and lateral raises, set of 10 with the empty bar, set of 4 with 95lbs, 4 reps 135lbs, a rep with 150lbs. Followed up with seated cable flies with 80lbs 3 sets of 10 and cable rows with 8 for three sets of 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Here's my home setup, minus a DIY weight tree to keep from tripping all over them on the floor. I am either golfing or cycling these days but this will be my focus in the Fall again. The boy who moved home is getting good use out of it.



http://imgur.com/xEh9G5M


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I have actually stopped going to the gym for the summer and started biking again .i will renew the gym membership in the late fall though, I need something to keep me busy in the winter.

On Monday I went for an hours bike drive and it was nice . Tomorrow I’m going on a fair ride about 22km there and back . But I got this .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

22km was really fun and did it in just over an hour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done! Great that you enjoyed it.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> Well done! Great that you enjoyed it.


Now I’m off to bed I’m worn out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

silvertonebetty said:


> I’m worn out


No doubt!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

greco said:


> No doubt!


I’ve put about 40km on the bike this week. I kind of want to bike to Oleary but that be at least a 44km round trip lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

